# δίπολο = dipole | (μτφ.) duality



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

Το δίπολο, πέρα από την αρχική του έννοια, έχει στα ελληνικά συχνότατα και μεταφορική έννοια, που λημματογραφείται σωστά στο ΛΚΝ: δύο έννοιες που αποτελούν τους πόλους γύρω από τους οποίους στρέφεται κτ.: _Προβληματισμός γύρω από το δίπολο εθνική ιδέα - εθνική αφύπνιση_.

Το αγγλικό dipole (πώς στο καλό έχουν dipole αλλά bipolar είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο) έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται -ή έστω δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά, που το ίδιο κάνει για τους λόγους που το χρειάζομαι- τόσο πολύ μεταφορικά και δεν λημματογραφείται στα λεξικά που είχα κοιτάξει προ ημερών. Βρίσκω κάτι σκόρπια moral dipoles για παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω μια λέξη που θα ξενίζει.


----------



## Irini (Sep 23, 2012)

Για πολλές περιπτώσεις θα χρησιμοποιούσα το "dual concepts" ή "twin concepts". Σε άλλες (όταν μιλάμε για αντίθετα) ίσως "two opposite concepts" ή "polar opposites" ή κάτι που η έλλειψη καφέ κρατάει κρυφό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

*duality*
[...]
2. an instance of opposition or contrast between two concepts or two aspects of something; a dualism: _his photographs capitalize on the dualities of light and dark, stillness and movement_
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/duality?q=duality


Επίσης:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Wy-J20unGzQC&pg=PA311#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> *duality*


Ευχαριστώ, αυτό έψαχνα. Νόμιζα πως έχει μόνο την αφηρημένη έννοια, αλλά αφού είναι και οι instances μέσα, μια χαρά.

ΥΓ. Μήπως ν' αλλάξεις και τον τίτλο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ΥΓ. Μήπως ν' αλλάξεις και τον τίτλο;


Μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια.


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2012)

Όσον αφορά το παράδειγμα του Πιδύου (δλδ. το δίπολο εθνικής ιδέας - εθνικής αφύπνισης) νομίζω ότι είναι εύστοχες οι αποδόσεις _twin concepts_ και _dual_ _concepts_ της Irini. Άλλη μία απόδοση θα μπορούσε να ήταν το _dyad _. 

Στην περίπτωση όμως δύο αντίθετων ή αντικρουόμενων ιδεών, θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα το _duality_ ή το _polar concepts_, το _twin poles_ κτλ.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 24, 2012)

Να διευκρινίσω πως το παράδειγμα δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά του ΛΚΝ, και μάλλον δεν είναι καλά διαλεγμένο. Εγώ ήθελα το δίπολο για δίπολα όπως καλό-κακό, ιδιωτικό-δημόσιο, εκούσιο-ακούσιο κλπ. Εκεί νομίζω πως το duality είναι μονόδρομος, γιατί χρειάζεται μια λέξη που να περιγράφει όχι απλώς δύο διακριτές ιδέες (ή δύο απολύτως διακριτά σύνολα όπως στην περίπτωση της dichotomy), αλλά τα δύο άκρα μια γραμμής (όπου υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες θέσεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2012)

Κι εδώ μια σχετική συζήτηση: αντιδιαμετρικός, αντιδιαμετρικά

Απορία: Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που (δεν θα έχει δει αυτό το νήμα και) θα δει duality (με την πιο πάνω 2η σημασία του ODE, έστω) και θα μεταφράσει διπολικός και όχι δυϊκός, δυαδικός, διμερής, διττός ή κάτι άλλο, ανάλογο;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 24, 2012)

Επειδή η επιλογή του (εάν μιλάμε για τη 2η σημασία του OED) θα είναι δίπολο ή δυϊσμός, δυαδικότητα, και δεν συμμαζεύεται, νομίζω πως προφανώς το δίπολο θα επιλέξει, ακόμη και ενστικτωδώς. «Δίπολο καλού και κακού» έχει κοντά 2000 γκουγκλιές.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

...
Χρήσιμο για την περίπτωση των δύο άκρων - αν το πρωτότυπο το επιτρέπει και θέλουμε να μείνουμε στο δίπολο - μπορεί να φανεί και το _*bipolar view*_. Έχει αρκετά ευρήματα σε σχετικά και έγκυρα κείμενα (για τεχνικούς λόγους δεν μπορώ να βάλω γκουγκλιές), εκτός βέβαια από όσα αναφέρονται στη διπολική διαταραχή. 

Το επίθετο _bipolar_:
4. Having two opposite or contradictory ideas or natures: _the bipolar world of the postwar period_ (American Heritage Dictionary)
3. having or characterized by two opposed opinions, natures, etc (Collins)
a. Having two poles or opposite extremities; in _Phys._ applied to nerve-cells connected with the nerve-fibres by two prolongations. 
_fig. _1810 Coleridge _Friend_ ix. (ed. 3) III. 171 Philosophy being necessarily bipolar. 1875 E. White _Life in Christ_ iii. xix. (1878) 254 The Divine Nature is revealed as bi-polar, or of double aspect. (OED)

φαίνεται πως χρησιμεύει στη θέση του dipole (που περιορίζεται στη φυσική), με το κατάλληλο ουσιαστικό κατά περίπτωση, όπως στη σύμφραση "bipolar culture" στα λημέρια μας.

Επίσης, το ουσιαστικό _bipolarity_ (OED):
1 Bipolar quality or state. Also _transf_. and _fig_. 
 1865 Mansfield_ Salts_ 53 The voltaic bipolarity of each. 1917 C. R. Payne tr. _Pfister's Psychoanal. Method_ i. xii. 361 As a result of the ‘bipolarity of all psychic phenomena’, each of the two possible interpretations‥may be correct. 1955 M. Beloff _Foreign Policy_ 9 We have been taught to view things in the light of the rivalry between two powers and two powers only‥‘bipolarity’, as it is called.

που όμως θέλει προσοχή· παρότι συχνά χρησιμοποιείται και αλλού, συνήθως απαντάται στον τομέα των διεθνών σχέσεων.


----------

